# Tofane 2.0



## Frell (11. Mai 2017)

2017 bringt uns scheinbar eine überarbeitete Version der Tofane. Beim Bike Festival 17 am Gardasee konnte twentynineinches-de.com den aktuellen Prototyp der "Twofane" testen. Insgesamt ist sie etwas länger, hat hinten 10mm mehr Travel und nen deutlich flacheren Lenkwinkel mit 64°. Insgesamt schaut das Rad wirklich spannend aus und ich bin gespannt es mal Probe zu fahren sobald es in Serie gegangen ist! In St. Andreasberg wird sie ja denke ich leider noch nicht am Start sein.


----------



## Masberg (17. Mai 2017)

Das übliche:
Wann verfügbar?
Was kostet?
Wann probefahren?
Welche Ausstattungsoptionen?
Und überhaupt mehr Infos bite?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frell (17. Mai 2017)

Gerüchteweise soll sie ab Herbst/Winter wohl verfügbar werden, wobei sich sowas auch immer verschieben kann. Den Rest gibt es noch nicht, das ist ja gerade mal der Prototyp. Aber man konnte ihn in St. Andreasberg auch sehen, bestimmt ist er beim Testival Willingen jetzt auch wieder ausgestellt. Falls du da bist kannst du ja am Stand die Leute von Alutech nochmal fragen


----------



## Hoppes (18. Mai 2017)

Oha! Geil! Finde ja das Wreckoning endgeil und bin auf 29er angefixt. Werde aber das Tofane nochmal genauer ansehen mit 160mm.
Sicher auch günstiger als das Evil da Alu. Könnte ein Umstieg von der Fanes werden. Sieht vielversprechend aus


----------



## FloImSchnee (18. Mai 2017)

Hoppes schrieb:


> Sicher auch günstiger als das Evil da Alu.


Ja, ungefähr Faktor 2. 

Zumindest kostet das 1.0er als sehr gut ausgestattetes Komplettrad so "wenig" wie nur der Rahmen des Wreckoning.


----------



## der-gute (19. Mai 2017)

Also mein Tofane 1.0 Rahmen ohne Federbein war alles andere als günstig (deutlich über 2k€) Dazu kommt noch, das der Hinterbau ja nachträglich herunter gestuft wurde...


----------



## RobG301 (28. Juni 2017)

Frell schrieb:


> 2017 bringt uns scheinbar eine überarbeitete Version der Tofane. Beim Bike Festival 17 am Gardasee konnte twentynineinches-de.com den aktuellen Prototyp der "Twofane" testen. Insgesamt ist sie etwas länger, hat hinten 10mm mehr Travel und nen deutlich flacheren Lenkwinkel mit 64°. Insgesamt schaut das Rad wirklich spannend aus und ich bin gespannt es mal Probe zu fahren sobald es in Serie gegangen ist! In St. Andreasberg wird sie ja denke ich leider noch nicht am Start sein.



Sabber! Raw mit Orange sieht so gut aus! Jetzt noch einen Fox-Dämpfer!


----------



## der-gute (28. Juni 2017)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Jetzt noch einen Fox-Dämpfer!



Oh, für mich bitte niemals !


----------



## Frell (28. Juni 2017)

Favbikes hat scheinbar auf dem Testival in St. Andreasberg nen Interview mit Jürgen über die überarbeitete Tofane geführt. Das mit dem Angelset klingt natürlich sehr interessant. Theoretisch könnte man den Lenkwinkel dann noch flacher machen ähnlich einem Geometron. Ob sich das dann noch gut fährt steht natürlich auf einem anderen Blatt :-D Etwas steiler ginge natürlich halt auch.


----------



## RobG301 (28. Juni 2017)

der-gute schrieb:


> Oh, für mich bitte niemals !



Schöner X2 warum nicht?

Oder funktioniert der Deluxe so gut bei um die 100kg Fahrergewicht? Der X2 tut es!


----------



## der-gute (28. Juni 2017)

Mir fällt so viel ein, das ich lieber hätt...

DB Air
DB Coil
DB Inline Coil
Vivid Air
DVO
Öhlins
X-Fusion
EXT

Usw...
Ich fahr kein Fox.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cost (30. Juni 2017)




----------



## tobsinger (9. September 2017)

Frell schrieb:


> Favbikes hat scheinbar auf dem Testival in St. Andreasberg nen Interview mit Jürgen über die überarbeitete Tofane geführt. Das mit dem Angelset klingt natürlich sehr interessant. Theoretisch könnte man den Lenkwinkel dann noch flacher machen ähnlich einem Geometron. Ob sich das dann noch gut fährt steht natürlich auf einem anderen Blatt :-D Etwas steiler ginge natürlich halt auch.



jürgen das mit dem _angelset ('einschelset') _musst du uns erklären, bekommt die dann flügel!? ich habe an meiner fanes einen _angleset _('ängelset') von CanCreek montiert. Ich hoffe bei Euch sind die Lager besser.  

Wird auf jeden Fall mein neues Bike, wenns eins gibt. Die Fanes ist halt einfach supi, und will nicht kaputt gehen, gut ist auch ein Panzer.


----------



## RobG301 (11. September 2017)

Gibt es schon Neuigkeiten zu Ausstattungen und ab wann die Bikes bestellbar sind? Sollte ja ein ernsthafter Gegner fürs Transition Sentinel und Co sein!


----------



## AlutechCycles (14. September 2017)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Gibt es schon Neuigkeiten zu Ausstattungen und ab wann die Bikes bestellbar sind? Sollte ja ein ernsthafter Gegner fürs Transition Sentinel und Co sein!



Das ist leider noch etwas schwammig, so dass eine "halbgare" Aussage dazu als grob fahrlässig einzustufen wäre. Aber ein ernsthafter Gegner wird es auf jeden Fall! 

Stand jetzt ist dass wir noch warten müssen. Warten auf die Hersteller (Alu und Carbon), die unter (unserem) Hochdruck an der Umsetzung des Serienrahmens arbeiten. Prognosen sind auch deshalb relativ schwierig..

Eins ist sicher: wir sind genauso heiß wie Ihr auf das Bike!

Cheers
Tom


----------



## Masberg (21. September 2017)

@Alutech  Tom, pflanze beim Jürgen doch mal den Gedanken auch eine coil Variante an den Start zu bringen . ZB Vorne MRP Ribbon, hinten DB Inline. 
Das wäre mein Wünsch dir was Bike!!


----------



## AlutechCycles (2. Oktober 2017)

Masberg schrieb:


> @Alutech  Tom, pflanze beim Jürgen doch mal den Gedanken auch eine coil Variante an den Start zu bringen . ZB Vorne MRP Ribbon, hinten DB Inline.
> Das wäre mein Wünsch dir was Bike!!



Ich glaub da reicht mein Einfluss nicht aus..  
Man weiß aber dass er Kundenwünsche sehr sehr ernst nimmt! Also trau Dich!  

Cheers
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frell (2. Oktober 2017)

Kann man sie denn vielleicht in ner Version am Samstag in St. Andreasberg schon mal ausprobieren oder bleibt es beim anschauen?


----------



## AlutechCycles (3. Oktober 2017)

Am Samstag sind wir am Trailground Brilon, St.Andreasberg war doch schon.  

Wir haben bisher nur wie schon gesagt den Prototypen am Start. Prototypen zum Testen wegzugeben kann für uns sehr gefährlich werden, dafür bitten wir um Verständnis. Aber mal Probesitzen dürfte drin sein.  

Cheers
Tom


----------



## onkel_c (18. Oktober 2017)

Alutech schrieb:


> Eins ist sicher: wir sind genauso heiß wie Ihr auf das Bike!


never!


----------



## AlutechCycles (23. Oktober 2017)

onkel_c schrieb:


> never!


----------



## Prometheus2018 (4. November 2017)

Moin,
bin auch auf der Suche nach einem neuen Bike und an der Tofane 2.0 interessiert, nachdem ich die 1.0 bei Jü probegefahren hab.
Gibt's es schon Neuigkeiten zu den technischen Details..?!?

Meine Vorstellung wäre ein robustes Enduro 29'er, aufgrund meiner Abmaße und Fahrweise... ;-))


----------



## ollo (5. November 2017)

Prometheus2018 schrieb:


> Moin,
> bin auch auf der Suche nach einem neuen Bike und an der Tofane 2.0 interessiert, nachdem ich die 1.0 bei Jü probegefahren hab.
> Gibt's es schon Neuigkeiten zu den technischen Details..?!?
> 
> Meine Vorstellung wäre ein robustes Enduro 29'er, *aufgrund meiner Abmaße und Fahrweise...* ;-))




wäre doch eine Fanes in 27,5 das alternative Bike mit 180/ 170 mm Federweg


----------



## Prometheus2018 (6. November 2017)

ollo schrieb:


> wäre doch eine Fanes in 27,5 das alternative Bike mit 180/ 170 mm Federweg



Moin Ollo, alte Säge,
da haste ja Recht...

btw: Vielleicht hast du ja mal wieder Lust auf einen Aufbau..?!?


----------



## ollo (8. November 2017)

Prometheus2018 schrieb:


> Moin Ollo, alte Säge,
> da haste ja Recht...
> 
> btw: Vielleicht hast du ja mal wieder Lust auf einen Aufbau..?!?



 Na klar hab ich immer . . . . nichts gegen die tofane war  auch mein top Kandidat, ein tolles Rad  aber die 27,5 Fanes hat einfach überzeugt weil sie es besser kann wie ein 26 Zöllner und nichts wirklich schlechter wie ein  29er . Hatte schon lange nicht mehr soviel Spaß mit einem Rad, egal ob Park oder Tour , vor allem mit 180 mm an der front


----------



## rzOne20 (15. November 2017)

Wie schauts den jetzt aus mit dem Tofane? Kann i ma des scho wo bestellen?


----------



## moe 73 (9. Dezember 2017)

Immer noch nichts neues???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirk75 (12. Dezember 2017)

https://alutech-cycles.com/Tofane-20-Rahmen-29

...noch nicht viel,aber immerhin etwas.


----------



## der-gute (13. Dezember 2017)

Wenn ich den Preis fürs 2.0 sehe,
bin ich echt wieder angepisst wegen meines 1.0

Das war deutlich teurer und keinerlei echte Kompensation (Biketool zählt nicht) für die Austauschstreben aus Alu.


----------



## moe 73 (13. Dezember 2017)

der-gute schrieb:


> Wenn ich den Preis fürs 2.0 sehe,
> bin ich echt wieder angepisst wegen meines 1.0
> 
> Das war deutlich teurer und keinerlei echte Kompensation (Biketool zählt nicht) für die Austauschstreben aus Alu.



Wie darf man das verstehen, erscheint dir das 2.0 zu günstig??


----------



## der-gute (14. Dezember 2017)

Sicher nicht. Endlich mal wieder eine erfreuliche Preisentwicklung.. 

Mir erscheint retrospektiv das 1.0 als viel zu teuer.
Vor allem mit bezahltem Carbonhinterbau und bekommenen Alukettenstreben.


----------



## Masberg (14. Dezember 2017)

Welche Dämpfer gibt es denn als Alternative bei 230x65? Fox habe ich was gefunden. sonst?
@Alutech : Wird es Adapter geben um auch 12x142 zu fahren. Ich hätte dummerweise noch ein Non-Boost Laufrad....

Ansonsten schön, dass es da erste Infos gibt.


----------



## moe 73 (15. Dezember 2017)

Vorbestellen ohne Geotabelle???


----------



## rzOne20 (15. Dezember 2017)

moe 73 schrieb:


> Vorbestellen ohne Geotabelle???


Musst anfragen, ich hab eine per Mail bekommen...


----------



## User_X (19. Dezember 2017)

Wird es auch ein „günstiges“ Komplettrad geben?


----------



## ollo (20. Dezember 2017)

User_X schrieb:


> Wird es auch ein „günstiges“ Komplettrad geben?



Günstig im vergleich wozu ...... einer Raketenendbrennstufe oder einer Packung Schrauben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## User_X (20. Dezember 2017)

Vielleicht was dazwischen, so um die 3,5k?


----------



## User_X (22. Dezember 2017)

Hier stand Mist.


----------



## moe 73 (23. Dezember 2017)

Hab mir gerade die Geo Daten angeschaut. 
425mm Kettenstreben lassen trotz langem Reach und flachem Lenkwinkel auf eine gewisse verspieltheit hoffen.


----------



## dirk75 (1. Februar 2018)

....und es geht wieder ein Stückchen weiter.

https://alutech-cycles.com/Tofane-20-TrailReady-Komplettbike-29Zoll


----------



## bartos0815 (1. Februar 2018)

dirk75 schrieb:


> ....und es geht wieder ein Stückchen weiter.
> 
> https://alutech-cycles.com/Tofane-20-TrailReady-Komplettbike-29Zoll


schade nur, dass das bild den prototypen zeigt und nicht das verkaufsmodell. ansonsten wär die ausstattung des fotomodells um das geld direkt eine überlegung wert!


----------



## RobG301 (1. Februar 2018)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> schade nur, dass das bild den prototypen zeigt und nicht das verkaufsmodell. ansonsten wär die ausstattung des fotomodells um das geld direkt eine überlegung wert!



Ach das kommt bestimmt auch noch und liegt aber dann vermutlich bei 4599,- dann wohl inklusive BikeYoke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobiwan (1. Februar 2018)

Na die Ausstattung steht dich unten - ich find den Preis ok


----------



## RobG301 (2. Februar 2018)

Tobiwan schrieb:


> Na die Ausstattung steht dich unten - ich find den Preis ok


 
Aber die Geo ist doch nicht ganz so "extrem" geworden wie beim Prototyp! Meine der hätte 515 Reach gehabt in XL jetzt sind es 500 geworden, was Hightower LT Region ist (495) und ein recht hoher Stack!


----------



## moe 73 (2. Februar 2018)

Prototyp war doch ein M-Rahmen oder?


----------



## Tobiwan (2. Februar 2018)

Falls jemand von alutech mit liest...  Ich bräuchte ein Tofanchen - also eine Tofane mit 130mm hinten und 140mm vorne.
160/160 Ist in meiner Gegend totaler overkill


----------



## ollo (3. Februar 2018)

Wieder mal ein einzelschicksal


----------



## Tobiwan (4. Februar 2018)

ollo schrieb:


> Wieder mal ein einzelschicksal



Ich schreib' s einfach regelmäßig hier rein. Vielleicht gibt's ja Überläufer


----------



## SkyDogCowboy (26. Februar 2018)

Hallo, 

(wie in einem anderem Thread bereits erwähnt suche ich eine neue Enduro https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/neues-29-enduro-194cm-115kg-fahrfertig-alutech-tofane-2-0-vs.866690/ ) 

Über alle möglichen 29" Enduros findet man viele Infos, über die Tofane findet man irgendwie recht wenig. Was ich schade finde, würde gerne eine kleine heimische Bikeschmiede unterstützen.

Die Tofane 2.0 finde ich extrem ansprechend. Bin mir aber nicht sicher wegen der Größe. 

Gibts andere Tofane (1.0) Fahrer die um 194cm groß sind, 95cm Schrittlänge und 115Kg fahrfertig haben. 

Taugt das Rad in XL für meine Größe (ich weiß, ist eine sehr schwammige Frage) 

danke und Grüße


----------



## RobG301 (27. Februar 2018)

SkyDogCowboy schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> (wie in einem anderem Thread bereits erwähnt suche ich eine neue Enduro https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/neues-29-enduro-194cm-115kg-fahrfertig-alutech-tofane-2-0-vs.866690/ )
> 
> ...



2.0 taugt in XL für dich!

Spreche sonst mal mit Jürgen Schlender er hilft dir gerne weiter! Geodäten sind auch schon online, so wie die Basisaustattung! Das Fox-Modell folgt!


----------



## roliK (22. April 2018)

Hat schon jemand ein Tofane 2.0 bekommen und kann ein wenig berichten?


----------



## rzOne20 (22. April 2018)

roliK schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand ein Tofane 2.0 bekommen und kann ein wenig berichten?


Haha, pressierts jz bei dir ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roliK (22. April 2018)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Haha, pressierts jz bei dir ;-)


Is schon ein geiles Radl. Darfst eh mal probefahren dann!


----------



## onkel_c (23. April 2018)

sowas?


----------



## dirk75 (23. April 2018)

onkel_c schrieb:


> sowas?



Winkelsteuersatz verbaut? 
Wenn ja welcher LW ?

Danke und grüße


----------



## onkel_c (23. April 2018)

ja, musste ich. +1°, da 170mm gabel, der winkelsteuersatz aufbaut und die geo so schon recht lang geworden ist bei größe m (1221mm Radstand). Der Lenkwinkel dürfte also sehr flach sein...

bei 160er gabel, normalen steuersatz landest du +/- in etwa gleich.

fährst sich aber gerade bergab traumhaft. auch enge kurven gehen noch erstaunlich gut. bergan komme ich damit auch steile rampen hoch.
für mich passts!


----------



## roliK (23. April 2018)

onkel_c schrieb:


> sowas?


Sehr fesch!  Da hab ich doch gleich ein paar Fragen: 
Wie schwer ist das Bike? Rahmengröße M bei welcher Größe/SL? 
Sind bei der internen Zugführung die Kabel im Rahmen noch eigens geführt, oder ist das recht viel Gefummel?
Kannst du bei Gelegenheit vielleicht noch messen, wie steil der Sitzwinkel bei voll ausgefahrener Stütze ist?

Danke!


----------



## onkel_c (23. April 2018)

13,6 kg so wie es da steht, race ready sozusagen!
Ich bin exakt 179cm, SL86cm.
Nein, die Züge sind nicht geführt. Das ist bei der internen Sattelstütze etwas fummelig/aufwendig, geht aber sonst recht gut.

Ich kann versuchen den Sitzwinkel zu messen, aber gib mir a weng Zeit dafür!


----------



## roliK (23. April 2018)

onkel_c schrieb:


> 13,6 kg so wie es da steht, race ready sozusagen!
> Ich bin exakt 179cm, SL86cm.
> Nein, die Züge sind nicht geführt. Das ist bei der internen Sattelstütze etwas fummelig/aufwendig, geht aber sonst recht gut.
> 
> Ich kann versuchen den Sitzwinkel zu messen, aber gib mir a weng Zeit dafür!


Super, danke für die Info. Ich tendiere bei 182/84 eher zu Größe L, denke das würde ganz gut passen.
Das Gefummel mit den Leitungen kenne ich schon von meinem Transition Patrol, aber davon würd ich jetzt auch keine Entscheidung für oder gegen ein Rad abhängig machen.

Das mit dem Sitzwinkel eilt nicht, ist vermutlich eh steil genug um angenehm bergauf zu kurbeln. Hätt mich halt noch interessiert! 

Über weitere Fahreindrücke würde ich mich natürlich auch freuen!


----------



## Alex-Kerpen (15. Mai 2018)

cost schrieb:


>


Ist das dein bike?


----------



## cost (15. Mai 2018)

YESS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## un1e4shed (27. Mai 2018)

ich find die Kiste auch recht interessant.... Aber mal ne Frage zur Geo...
Generell bin ich relativ kurz geraten mit meinen 173cm und habe daher schnell das Problem, dass mir bei einem 29er die Front zu hoch wird....
Jetzt sehe in der Geo Tabelle vom Tofane einen Stack von 594mm. Das ist ja weniger als bei vielen 650b Enduros? Und das auch noch bei einem relativ "langen" 110mm Steuerrohr..

Kann das so stimmen? Könnt ihr das bestätigen, dass die Front so tief ist?

Der Preis ist auch so ne Sache... Gibts das Tofane künftig auch mit Alu Hinterbau?


----------



## lukutus (31. Mai 2018)

Hab mein's seit zwei Wochen. Es lässt sich bergauf sehr gut treten. Und auch im Downhill ist es schneller als mein Teibun. Mein Bike für alles.


----------



## MarcellKueppers (31. Mai 2018)

Bergauf besser oder schlechter im Vergleich zur Teibun?


----------



## lukutus (31. Mai 2018)

Durch die 29er Räder rollt es leichter und man ist schneller bergauf unterwegs. Die Teibun ging ja auch schon ganz gut, aber das Überollverhalten der 29 is spürbar besser.


----------



## un1e4shed (31. Mai 2018)

lukutus schrieb:


> Durch die 29er Räder rollt es leichter und man ist schneller bergauf unterwegs. Die Teibun ging ja auch schon ganz gut, aber das Überollverhalten der 29 is spürbar besser.


Wie ist das mit der Front? ist die wirklich so tief?


----------



## lukutus (1. Juni 2018)

Die Front ist bei 29 Enduros generell nicht so hoch. Ich hab einen Lenker mit ca. 10mm rise angebaut. Uch fand die Front vorher aber auch nicht zu tief. Der neue Lenker passt mir etwas besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cost (1. Juni 2018)

Ich kenne mich nicht mehr aus.
Linkes Bild alte Tabelle rechtes Bild neue Tabelle. Welches ist nun die richtige ?
Stack, Radstand  und Kettenstrebe unterscheiden sich nicht wenig !?
Ich meine immer das Tofane 2 Größe M


----------



## lukutus (2. Juni 2018)

Ich bin gerade verblüfft. Wenn ich mich nicht vermessen habe, hat mein bike einen Stack von 624mm, der Radstand hat 1220mm und die Kettenstrebe hat 435mmBestellt hatte nach der alten Geo Tabelle: Kettenstrebe 425mm, Radstand 1178mm. Gerade die kurze Kettenstrebe hatte es mir angetan. Mal sehen was Jürgen dazu sagt.


----------



## un1e4shed (2. Juni 2018)

ja, das was du gemessen hast, kommt schon eher hin... ein 29er mit 160mm Gabel und ein Stack von 594mm klingt nämlich unglaublich niedrig


----------



## freetourer (2. Juni 2018)

lukutus schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade verblüfft. Wenn ich mich nicht vermessen habe, hat mein bike einen Stack von 624mm, der Radstand hat 1220mm und die Kettenstrebe hat 435mmBestellt hatte nach der alten Geo Tabelle: Kettenstrebe 425mm, Radstand 1178mm. Gerade die kurze Kettenstrebe hatte es mir angetan. Mal sehen was Jürgen dazu sagt.



Wofür brauchst Du denn die kurzen Kettenstreben?

Kettenstrebe von 425mm geht ja kaum bei einem Hardtail. Die aktuell wohl kürzesten Kettenstreben bei einem 29er Fully der Enduro-Kategorie hat mWn das Switchblade.



un1e4shed schrieb:


> ja, das was du gemessen hast, kommt schon eher hin... ein 29er mit 160mm Gabel und ein Stack von 594mm klingt nämlich unglaublich niedrig



Kann man auch easy selbst nachrechnen, was da möglich ist.

EBL Pike bei 160mm: 561mm
Radius LR: 311mm
Reifenhöhe: xxmm

Wieviel Steuerrohrlänge bleibt da noch?


----------



## un1e4shed (2. Juni 2018)

freetourer schrieb:


> W
> Kann man auch easy selbst nachrechnen, was da möglich ist.
> 
> EBL Pike bei 160mm: 561mm
> ...



Was hat denn der Stack mit der Reifenhöhe zu tun? Klär mich mal auf....


----------



## powjoke (12. Juni 2018)

Hab das Rad am Wochenende zum ersten Mal live gesehen und fand es schon sehr interessant von der Geo her... Nur eine Sache interessiert mich, warum ist der Hinterbau bitte aus Carbon? Was für Vorteile soll das mit sich bringen? Und warum nicht andersrum? Leider taugt mir die Formensprache des Hinterbaus auch nicht wirklich...


----------



## COLKURTZ (12. Juni 2018)

Carbon: Spart halt en Batzen Gewicht. Ist bei der Teibun und der Fanes in der SL Variante auch so (ca. 500g). 

Warum Alutech keine Carbon Hauptrahmen hat? 

1. Jürgen müsste seine Firma umbennen!
2. Jürgen ist dafür schon zu alt?
3. Jürgen schweißt halt gerne selber?
...
;-)


----------



## powjoke (12. Juni 2018)

COLKURTZ schrieb:


> Carbon: Spart halt en Batzen Gewicht. Ist bei der Teibun und der Fanes in der SL Variante auch so (ca. 500g).
> 
> Warum Alutech keine Carbon Hauptrahmen hat?
> 
> ...



Also 500g Gewichtsersparnis findet man sonst aber eher im Vergleich von voll carbon zu voll alu... daher find ich die Gewichtsersparnis etwas schweirig als Argument, vorallem weil es viele andere Hersteller genau andersrum machen?


----------



## COLKURTZ (13. Juni 2018)

"Dank der sehr leichten Carbon Sitzstrebe sparen wir gegenüber der Alu-Version glatte 500Gram ein. (...) Durch den Einsatz leichterer Frästeile, sowie der serienmäßig verbauten Carbon-Umlenkwippe und Titan Schrauben, wird nicht nur Gewicht eingespart....".

Gerade mal rausgefischt, ein Zitat aus den Produktbeschreibungen von der Homepage von Alutech. Konkret: Vom Fanes SL.

Tofane 2.0: "...ein neuer Hinterbau bei dem Sitzstrebe, Kettenstrebe sowie Umlenkwippe aus Kohlefaser gefertigt sind, machen den Rahmen mit einem Gewicht von lediglich 2,9kg (Rahmengröße M, raw)...". Nunmehr gibt es also auch die _Kettenstreben _aus Carbon an einem Alutech.

Alu als priorisiertes Werkmaterial verstehe ich - aber ich mag mich da auch irren - als Markenidentität und Philosophie von Alutech. Alutech macht beides mit "Alu": Produzieren lassen, oder (u.a., oder nur und ausschließlich?) vom Chef persönlich schweißen lassen, wobei auch noch vielleicht der ein oder andere individuelle Wunsch drin sein könnte (Winkel und Co, muss man ansprechen/abstimmen) - das nennt sich dann Signature Series.

Ob Alutech irgendwann mal mit einem Carbon Hauptrahmen an einem Modell auf den Markt kommt? Hmmm? Blick in die Glaskugel.... Ich persönlich denke: Nö. Und das ist mir auch sympathisch.

Edit..  Ich liege falsch. Es kommt das Cyclocross Punk mit Carbon Rahmen


----------



## un1e4shed (13. Juni 2018)

COLKURTZ schrieb:


> Ob Alutech irgendwann mal mit einem Carbon Hauptrahmen an einem Modell auf den Markt kommt? Hmmm? Blick in die Glaskugel.... Ich persönlich denke: Nö. Und das ist mir auch sympathisch. Einfach so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powjoke (13. Juni 2018)

Naja wenn das halbe Rad schon aus Carbon besteht ists halt auch net mehr weit...


----------



## bansaiman (20. Juni 2018)

Bitte ausführliche weitere Erfahrungen hier. 
Wie verspielt es denn bei dem schluckvermögen noch? Geht noch spielen bei kleineren trail Hindernissen oder verpufft das komplett? 
Wie ist I'm Gegensatz zum cycleholix vortest der support in der Mitte geworden? Noch immer schwammig oder gibt's auch mit air gut Gegendruck?


----------



## onkel_c (21. Juni 2018)

verspielt genug - für mich.
gegendruck, so du magst, gibt es reichlich. ich finde den hinterbau letztlich auch eher stramm.
schwammig ist da nix.


----------



## un1e4shed (1. Juli 2018)

wuhuu.... 
die Bestellung ist raus.... mal guggen wann das gute Stück kommt...


----------



## alexauslahnau (3. Juli 2018)

so, dann will ich auch noch zusätzlich Spannung aufbauen...
Meins wurde angeblich heute montiert. Ich werde quasi direkt losreiten und anschließend berichten


----------



## cost (12. Juli 2018)

Hallo,

hat jemand schon das Tofane 2.0 bekommen und kann dazu was sagen ?
Mich würde interessieren, wie es sich im Gegensatz zum 1.0 fährt und ob die Geo Daten bezüglich des Stack für eine Größe "M"  geändert haben. Ich habe da zwei Daten 624mm und 594mm....


----------



## un1e4shed (12. Juli 2018)

Meins kommt morgen.... Kann dann berichten....


----------



## cost (12. Juli 2018)

un1e4shed schrieb:


> Meins kommt morgen.... Kann dann berichten....



Danke !!



alexauslahnau schrieb:


> so, dann will ich auch noch zusätzlich Spannung aufbauen...
> Meins wurde angeblich heute montiert. Ich werde quasi direkt losreiten und anschließend berichten



Wie siehts bei dir aus ?


----------



## alexauslahnau (13. Juli 2018)

Moin, das Bike ist da. Hatte aber noch keine Zeit es komplett aufzubauen. Frühstens am Dienstag. Kettenblatt, Lenker etc. müssen noch personalisiert werden...
Habe Rahmengröße L und kann leider auch nicht über die Differenzen der Modelle berichten. Sowas sollte man aber doch direkt bei Alutech erfragen können. Wenn der Chef ans Telefon geht, ist das schnell erledigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## un1e4shed (13. Juli 2018)

Sehr cooles Geräte! Stack bei Größe M sollten 624mm sein....


----------



## lukutus (13. Juli 2018)

Stack 624mm ist richtig. Was fährst Du in der Gabel für einen Druck?


----------



## un1e4shed (13. Juli 2018)

ich hab jetzt erstmal 60 psi drin, die erste Trailrunde drehe ich aber erst heute Abend


----------



## lukutus (13. Juli 2018)

Berichte bitte dann mal.


----------



## imfluss (13. Juli 2018)

Sieht richtig sahnig aus. Hab lange zwischen dem Rallon, dem Capra und der Tofane geschwankt. Letztendlich ist es das Capra geworden, bin damit bisher sehr glücklich =)


----------



## cost (13. Juli 2018)

alexauslahnau schrieb:


> Moin, das Bike ist da. Hatte aber noch keine Zeit es komplett aufzubauen. Frühstens am Dienstag. Kettenblatt, Lenker etc. müssen noch personalisiert werden...
> Habe Rahmengröße L und kann leider auch nicht über die Differenzen der Modelle berichten. Sowas sollte man aber doch direkt bei Alutech erfragen können. Wenn der Chef ans Telefon geht, ist das schnell erledigt.





un1e4shed schrieb:


> lukutus schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Stack 624mm ist richtig. Was fährst Du in der Gabel für einen Druck?
> ...



Danke Euch für die Antwort !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eLLWeeBee (13. Juli 2018)

lukutus schrieb:


> Stack 624mm ist richtig. Was fährst Du in der Gabel für einen Druck?



Stimmen die Stack Angaben auf der Alutech Seite nicht?


----------



## alexauslahnau (20. Juli 2018)

Moinsen, ich bin endlich mal richtig unterwegs gewesen mit dem Rad...

Fahre gerade mit ähnlicher FW Einstellung, welche von Fox empohlen wird und das Bike klebt am Boden wie verrückt. Genial!
Von dem Absacken im mittleren Bereich merke ich nix, allerdings ist der Dämpfer für einen starken mittleren Bereich bekannt. Passt also ganz gut denke ich.
Die niedrige Front ist mir auch aufgefallen. Hab mir deshalb gleich einen hohen Lenker rein gebastelt. Da ich eh nicht immer im Race- Mode unterwegs bin, ist dieser bei mir höher ausgefallen.

Ein Wenig nervt die Sattelstütze von Bike Yoke, da ich das Bike aufhänge und immer wieder entlüften muss...
Was außerdem störte ist ein klappernder Zug im Rahmen, das habe ich aber direkt korrigiert.


----------



## cost (22. Juli 2018)




----------



## cost (22. Juli 2018)

Kann jetzt endlich nach den ganzen Fragen bezüglich der Geo., dem zusammenbauen, und nach der ersten ordentlichen Ausfahrt auch mal was zum T2 sagen.

Die Unterschiede zum Tofane 1 sind klein aber vorhanden und man merkt sie beim fahren !!

*Bergauf* fahren sich beide Bikes ung. gleich, wenn vielleicht war das T1 ein wenig spriziger und die Kraftübertragung fühlte sich ein wenig direkter an. Was aber absolut nicht heisen soll, daß sich das T2 Bergauf nicht fahren läßt. Es geht sehr gut und gefühlt viel besser als mein 27,5 Teibun bergauf.

*Bergab* ist das T2 jedoch gegenüber dem T1 nochmals eine ganzes Stück schneller und mit wachsender Geschwindigkeit ruhiger und sicherer geworeden.
Man spührt den nochmals flacheren Lenkwinkel was sich aber keinenfall auf das Handling negativ bemerkbar macht. Das T1 musste schon mit Körpereinsatz in engen Kurven-Kehren gefahren werden und das T2 verlangt halt ein klein mehr Nachdruck und Körpereinsatz.

Was mir im Gegensatz zu meinen Vorreder alexauslahnau gar nicht aufgefallen ist, ist die niedrige Front.( auch nicht im Gegensatz zum T1)
Mir wurde das Bike mit 15mm Spacer untern Lenker geliefert was im Uphill ja ganz fein sein kann, aber ich bekam im Downhill nicht gescheit Druck aufs Vorderrad, was dauernd wegschmierte. Spacer raus und nun ist alles wieder KO. Diesbezüglich haben rein vom Gefühl her das T1 und das T2 ung. den gleichen Stack. ( 624 mm ??? )
Zum Glück hatte ich auch keine klappernden Züge am Rad. Das T2 ist gegeüber den T1 um Welten leisser und die Zugverlegung viel Eleganter und praktischer.

Negativ ist mir nur das andauernde aufsetzen der Kurbeln(175mm)  aufgefallen...muss mir da noch etwas einfallen lassen.

Beid Bikes sind Größe M ( ich 172 cm groß), und ich habe sie versucht so gleich wie möglich aufzubauen, um die positiven Eigenschften vom T1 zu übernehmen ( endlich keine Rückenschmerzen mehr ) und sie mit den News am T2 wenn möglich noch auszubauen !!

Ride on


----------



## cost (22. Juli 2018)

@un1e4shed
@alexauslahnau
war bei euch das X0 Schaltwerk Serie oder habt ihr es gegen Aufpreis dazugekauft ?


----------



## un1e4shed (23. Juli 2018)

cost schrieb:


> @un1e4shed
> @alexauslahnau
> war bei euch das X0 Schaltwerk Serie oder habt ihr es gegen Aufpreis dazugekauft ?



gegen Aufpreis


----------



## alexauslahnau (23. Juli 2018)

moin,
ja genau. Gegen Aufpreis gibt es sozusagen eine RaceReady Variante.
X01
Fox FW
Newmen LRS
MT7
etc.


----------



## cost (23. Juli 2018)

Danke dachte ich mir


----------



## un1e4shed (27. Juli 2018)

cost schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 755338 Anhang anzeigen 755339



Hast du jetzt eigentlich einen Metric Dämpfer oder einen Zöllischen Dämpfer?

Kannst du mal bitte bei dir grob die Tretlagerhöhe messen?


----------



## cost (28. Juli 2018)

un1e4shed schrieb:


> Hast du jetzt eigentlich einen Metric Dämpfer oder einen Zöllischen Dämpfer?
> 
> Kannst du mal bitte bei dir grob die Tretlagerhöhe messen?



Hai, habe einen Zöllischen Dämpfer,

tretlagerhöhe ist sehr niedrig, auf jeden fall tiefer als beim Tofane 1, setze andauernd auf jedoch mit 175mm Kurbel. Messe asap nach und berichte....scheinbar soll es seitens Alutech schon eine Lösung geben....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cost (29. Juli 2018)

Habe ung. 320-325mm Tretlagerhöhe nachgemessen


----------



## Fluhbike (29. Juli 2018)

alexauslahnau schrieb:


> moin,
> ja genau. Gegen Aufpreis gibt es sozusagen eine RaceReady Variante.
> X01
> Fox FW
> ...


die raceready ist ja gar nicht auf der homepage?


----------



## un1e4shed (29. Juli 2018)

cost schrieb:


> Habe ung. 320-325mm Tretlagerhöhe nachgemessen



puh ja, bei mir wars ähnlich... auf der Homepage wird eine Tretlagerabsenkung von 30mm angegeben (BB Offset -30). Das sollte, je nach Reifengröße bei 29", einer Tretlagerhöhe von 346mm bis max 350mm entsprechen... (wobei in der Pressemitteilung vom Tofane 2.0 Prototyp 349mm angegeben wird) 
EDIT: Ich hab mich vermessen. 30er BB Drop ergibt eine ~ 338mm Tretlagerhöhe


Bei der ersten Messung hatte ich eine Tretlagerhöhe von etwa 329mm und der Reifen stieß beim vollständigen einfedern gegen das Sitzrohr (sogar noch vor Dämpferdurchschlag) ... Ich hatte anschließend reklamiert, Jürgen antwortete, dass ein falscher Dämpferbock verbaut wurde und er (nach Einsendung des kompletten Bikes) getauscht wurde...

Nun bekam ich mein Bike zurück (ging flott, weniger als eine Woche, Daumen dafür Hoch).
Allerdings war der Dämpferbock plötzlich schwarz eloxiert, mein Hauptrahmen war aber immer noch raw gebürstet, was halt in Komibination, wirklich kacke aussieht aber das Ergebnis war: (Der Farbunterschied kann halt wirklich nicht so bleiben...)
Der Reifen stieß nicht mehr an das Sitzrohr....

Der Dämpferbock sah aber nicht wirklich aus, als ob er zum Bike passen würde... Vielmehr sah er so aus, als ob er kurzer Hand von einem anderen Modell adaptiert wurde um die Geo Probleme auszugleichen.... (dies ist allerdings nur eine Vermutung meinerseits)

Was aber noch nicht passte, war die Tretlagerhöhe (der einzig für mich halbwegs messbare Wert der Rahmengeo), der lag nämlich bei großzügig gemessenen 340mm... (bei 2,4" Baron Projekt Reifen, die gerade so in den Hinterbau passten, also sozusagen das Maximum was in den Hinterbau passt)

Und jetzt hab ich natürlich die Angst, dass wenn die Tretlagerhöhe zu niedrig ist, ich nun mit einem 60 Grad Lenkwinkel (Soll 64 Grad, was eh schon wirklich flach genug ist) durch die Gegend fahre, was natürlich echt uncool wäre.....

Ich hab das natürlich dem Alutech Support gemeldet und warte seither auf Rückmeldung...


----------



## lukutus (29. Juli 2018)

Ist bei mir genauso. Der Dämpferblock wurde auch gewechselt. Seitdem setzen die Pedalen nicht mehr so oft auf. Die Tretlagerhöhe kann ich erst in einer Woche messen. Ich werde berichten.


----------



## cost (30. Juli 2018)

un1e4shed schrieb:


> Der Dämpferbock sah aber nicht wirklich aus, als ob er zum Bike passen würde... Vielmehr sah er so aus, als ob er kurzer Hand von einem anderen Modell adaptiert wurde um die Geo Probleme auszugleichen.... (dies ist allerdings nur eine Vermutung meinerseits)



Was ich weis, ist der Dämpferbock vom Fanes 5 SL




un1e4shed schrieb:


> der Reifen stieß beim vollständigen einfedern gegen das Sitzrohr (sogar noch vor Dämpferdurchschlag) ...



Ist bei mir zum Glück nicht der Fall




un1e4shed schrieb:


> Und jetzt hab ich natürlich die Angst, dass wenn die Tretlagerhöhe zu niedrig ist, ich nun mit einem 60 Grad Lenkwinkel (Soll 64 Grad, was eh schon wirklich flach genug ist) durch die Gegend fahre, was natürlich echt uncool wäre.....



Ich habe ung. 64 Grad gemessen. Mit neuen Dämpferbock soll er geringgradig Größer werden

Nächste Woche bekomme ich den neuen Dämpferbock, werde ihn verbauen und berichten.


----------



## un1e4shed (31. Juli 2018)

Also ich hab jetzt noch länger mit dem Jürgen geschrieben und die Tretlagerhöhe bei einem 30er BB Drop und den WTB Reifen liegt bei etwa 338mm. Daher passt die Geo von meinem Rahmen schon... Alles im grünen Bereich!
Der schwarze Dämpferbock gefällt mir allerdings trotzdem nicht und den will er auch nicht tauschen, da er jetzt wohl in Serie auch schwarz ist...


----------



## alexauslahnau (1. August 2018)

Fluhbike schrieb:


> die raceready ist ja gar nicht auf der homepage?


Moin!
Ne, die Variante gab es nur als gesonderte Anfrage per Telefon. Dann kam das entsprechende Angebot per Mail.

Das mit der Sitzrohr-Kollision ist ja interessant. das werde ich nachher gleich mal nachsehen. Beim Fahren war bisher nichts zu merken...


----------



## un1e4shed (1. August 2018)

alexauslahnau schrieb:


> Das mit der Sitzrohr-Kollision ist ja interessant. das werde ich nachher gleich mal nachsehen. Beim Fahren war bisher nichts zu merken...



Ich muss dazu aber sagen, dass es nur zu Kollision mit den 2,4" Conti Reifen kam. Die WTB 2,3" Reifen hatten noch einen MM Luft... Aber wie gesagt, mit dem neuen Dämpferbock passen jetzt auch die Conti Reifen kollisionsfrei


----------



## un1e4shed (3. August 2018)

So jetzt mal mein erster Fahrbericht mit dem neuen Dämpferbock:
Was für ein geiles Teil!
Das ist ein bischen wie Panzer fahren, du rollst einfach über alles drüber und das in einer wahnsinnigen Geschwindigkeit!
Der Hinterbau ist super schluckfreudig und die Geo fühlt sich auch super an. Einzig, wenn nicht genug Gefälle da ist, hab ich ein bischen Angst, dass nicht genug Druck aufm Vorderrad an kommt. Das muss ich aber nochmal genauer checken.

Super agil ist die Kiste nicht aber auch nicht so schlimm, wie man beim Lesen vom 64 Grad Lenkwinkel denken könnte...
Hauptberufliche Spitzkehrenfahrer sollten sich aber ggfs. ein anderes Bike suchen...

Ansonten, mein Bike wiegt 14,5 Kilo inkl. Pedale.
Ich denke, die Standardlaufräder mit den schweren Conti Reifen werden für das recht hohe Gewicht verantworlich sein....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirk75 (4. August 2018)

https://alutech-cycles.com/ICB-20-29Zoll-Komplettbike-Gr-M-Prototyp-gebraucht

Hi,
da hier ja gelegentlich jemand von Alutech mitliest gibt es vielleicht ne Antwort ob sowas mal in Serie angedacht ist.

Zwar schon im ICB- Thread nachgefragt, aber hier wurde ja auch schon Intresse an nem kurzhubigen 29' er bekundet. 


Interessant wär's ja.

Grüße


----------



## un1e4shed (8. August 2018)

Foto von der heutigen Tour


----------



## lukutus (8. August 2018)

Erste Fahrt mit neuem Dämpferblock Funktioniert auf der Halde schonmal ganz gut. Tretlagerhöhe ist jetzt bei ca. 340mm.


----------



## AlutechCycles (9. August 2018)

dirk75 schrieb:


> https://alutech-cycles.com/ICB-20-29Zoll-Komplettbike-Gr-M-Prototyp-gebraucht
> 
> Hi,
> da hier ja gelegentlich jemand von Alutech mitliest gibt es vielleicht ne Antwort ob sowas mal in Serie angedacht ist.
> ...



Hi, konkret geplant nicht. Der Wunsch ist jedoch angekommen, so viel sei gesagt. Mehr aber auch nicht, noch völlig offen das Thema.


----------



## gimp69 (16. August 2018)

Hallo Gemeinde,
ein neues 29er Enduro muss her.
Bin sehr stark zwischen Sentinel, Rallon und Tofane hin und hergerissen.
Das Tofane 2.0 gefällt mir sehr gut, mich schrecken aber noch die 160mm Federweg hinten ab, da ich auch bergauf ordentlich fahren will und kein reines Parkbike will. Weiters sind die 75° Sitzwinkel ein wenig irritierend. Die Mitbewerber sozusagen liegen bei änlichen Reach und Oberrohrwerten bei mind. 76° Sitzwinkel.
Ich bin 178cm gross und habe eine Schrittlänge von 88cm. Welche Rahmengrösse wäre wohl passend? wenn man berücksichtigt, dass ich locker aufrecht berghoch pedalieren will.


----------



## onkel_c (17. August 2018)

mir gefällt dein plattencover! 
wir sind von den maßen recht ähnlich. dabei empfinde ich m so wie von dir gefordert. ich bin damit auch schon 1500hm+ gefahren.
es gibt sicher bikes mit denen das einfacher geht, aber es lohnt, da die 1500hm+ bergab ein reines vergnügen sind .

man kauft solch ein bike ja eher aus gründen des runter fahrens. bergauf muss es nur solide seinen job verrichten. das tut es.
auch rampen gehen damit. da wo ich schiebe, fahren nicht mehr viele...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gimp69 (19. August 2018)

Danke für die die Lorbeeren... 
Ein bisschen PUNK muss sein. 
Hab mich jetzt doch für das Sentinel entschieden, da ich hier die Möglichkeit hatte es probezufahren. Grösse L passt wie angegossen. 
Das Ding ist ein Panzer, bergauf sehr effizient und  bergab der Hammer. 
So, mehr darf ich hier nicht mehr schreiben... "FALSCHER THREAD" !!!


----------



## onkel_c (23. August 2018)

na hoffentlich folgt dann kein 'should I stay or should I go' ... ;-)!


----------



## bansaiman (1. September 2018)

Alutech schrieb:


> Hi, konkret geplant nicht. Der Wunsch ist jedoch angekommen, so viel sei gesagt. Mehr aber auch nicht, noch völlig offen das Thema.



Wenn ein trail 29er mit 130 140 am heck kommt, fände ich beim neuen Fanes Design den hauptrahmen vom fanes 6.0 top ;-)


----------



## un1e4shed (7. September 2018)

Moin Moin Zusammen,
also die WTB KOM Felgen vom "Ab Werk" Laufradsatz halten ja leider nicht wirklich was aus....
Die hintere Felge hat, trotz 1,8 Bar und den dicken Conti Baron Reifen (bei 75kg Fahrer) inzwischen 2 dickere Dellen...
Aber halb so wild...
Jetzt gibts dafür was leckeres Neues 









Das sind Acros Nineteen auf Newmen Evolution SL A.30 Felgen mit Sapim Laser Speichen und Sapim 14mm Alu Nippel


----------



## lukutus (24. September 2018)

Moin, da hab ich bisher wohl Glück gehabt. Bei 100Kg und 1,6bar vorne und 1,8bar hinten(tubeless). Trotz gemäßigten Bikeparkeinsätze und Wurzelgebolze, noch alles gut.


----------



## PeterTheo (8. Oktober 2018)

Wie fährt sich die Tofane 2.0 denn mit Coil? Hab keine Lust mehr auf Luft... Fahre aktuell eine SennesFR die war mit Coil super, plane aber um auf ein 29er Enduro.


----------



## cost (9. Oktober 2018)

Hai PeterTheo

es fährt sich SUPER, hatte schom im Tofane 1 einen Coil Dämpfer und würde nie mehr zurück zu einen Luftdämpfer gehen.
Es kommt aber auch darauf an, was du dir vom Rad-Hinterbau erwartest.
Ich brauche keinen POP im Hinterbau, hüpfe nicht über jeden Stein und bin mit dem Rad mehr am Boden als in der Luft. Bin ein alter Sack   mit Rückenproblemen, habe einen Old School Style und bevorzuge den dauerden Airtime eben Komfort und das Bügeleisen_Feeling....


----------



## PeterTheo (9. Oktober 2018)

cost schrieb:


> Hai PeterTheo
> 
> es fährt sich SUPER, hatte schom im Tofane 1 einen Coil Dämpfer und würde nie mehr zurück zu einen Luftdämpfer gehen.
> Es kommt aber auch darauf an, was du dir vom Rad-Hinterbau erwartest.
> Ich brauche keinen POP im Hinterbau, hüpfe nicht über jeden Stein und bin mit dem Rad mehr am Boden als in der Luft. Bin ein alter Sack   mit Rückenproblemen, habe einen Old School Style und bevorzuge den dauerden Airtime eben Komfort und das Bügeleisen_Feeling....



Wie gesagt, habe eine SennesFR 2.0, also Bügeleisen pur! Bin damit echt zufrieden, nur ist es lang und flach...ist im Bikemarkt zu erwerben.
Bin auch alt -- und air time ist egal, hatte auch schon eine Fanes 3.0 mit Air & Coil. Ich suche ein 29er Enduro für alles wo es keinen Lift gibt (dafür besorge ich mir eine SennesDH) und finde das Commencal Meta AM mit Coil ganz gut, der Ausstattung wegen und wegen der Hohen Front, nur kann man das nicht testen.. Auch bin ich ein 29er Capra Probe gefahren, hohe Front (super) die Sitzposition hat mir gefallen. Aber alle bei sind keine Alutech, daher dachte ich an die Tofane 2.0, Stack und Reach passen, aber bitte mit Coil. Ich brauche Grip und Speed, ob nun Hometrails oder Gardasee Gerumpel. Bergrauf wird es ja nicht schlechter sein wie die Sennes FR. Ach so, Rahmen Gösse brauche ich immer XL/XXL, grosser Mensch eben..

Aber der Hinterbau hat schon noch Progression oder ? Was fährst du mit dem Rad?


----------



## onkel_c (11. Oktober 2018)

PeterTheo schrieb:


> ...aber bitte mit Coil. Ich brauche Grip und Speed...


 was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun?
ich fahre den völlig zu unrecht oft unterbewerteten dpx2 in der tofane2. vorher dhx2. wenn du mich fragst was besser zum rad passt: dpx2.
man kann da viel diskutieren..., aber es ist nun mal so, dass es hinterbauten gibt, die mit der liearität eines stahlfederdämpfers nicht so richtig gut harmonieren wollen. das muss dann jeder für sich entscheiden.


----------



## PeterTheo (11. Oktober 2018)

Ist doch gut wenn du mit dem DPX2 zufrieden bist. Ich für meine Teil steige nach Gespräch mit Jürgen und eigener Erfahrung um auf Coil.
Grund dafür Jürgens Aussagen und meine Größe/Gewicht, Gespräche mit anderem hier aus dem Forum. Kleinere Luftdämpfer harmonieren nicht mit mir, eben solche wie Monarch Plus / DPX2 /.... max. psi! Und die grösseren Vivid Air und CC DB hab ich in Fanes und Sennes schon mehrfach kaputt bekommen. Coil immermal wieder leihweise eingebaut und es gefiel gut.
Und ich freu mich auf eine weiteres anders Rad aus dem Alutech Sortiment!

Danke für deine Meinung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_c (12. Oktober 2018)

naja ... so hatte ich das ja nicht gemeint.

ich sehe zwischen coil und grip und speed keinen zwingenden zusammenhang. grip und speed geht auch mit air.
das ein luftdämpfer, gerade wenn der fahrer sehr gewichtig ist an seine grenzen stößt, würde ich niemals in frage stellen wollen...

grundsätzlich glaube ich aber, dass der hinterbau der tofane nicht zwingend erste wahl für coil ist! davon ausgenommen, die gewichtsfrage.


----------



## PeterTheo (12. Oktober 2018)

Die Performance liefern beiden, klar! Jürgen sagt Coil geht in der T2 klar, und für mich bei 100 kg die besser Wahl, da ich bei langen Abfahrten mit den Air Dämpfer (ob nun in Fanes oder Sennes) das Gefühl hatte die verlieren ihre Leistungsfähigkeit und defekt anfällig waren Sie bisher alle. Daher Coil!
T2 ist bestellt, ich freu mich drauf 

Aber gut das du beides gefahren bist, ich freu mich über jede Meinung / Erfahrung!


----------



## onkel_c (12. Oktober 2018)

viel spaß, den du ganz sicher damit haben wirst, wünsche ich dir mit dem radl!


----------



## PeterTheo (12. Oktober 2018)

onkel_c schrieb:


> viel spaß, den du ganz sicher damit haben wirst, wünsche ich dir mit dem radl!


Danke !!


----------



## PeterTheo (2. Januar 2019)

Macht die Bude Laune, ich bin begeistert!
Ende Jan. kommt ein 2019er Coil Dämpfer rein, dann geht die Tofane bestimmt noch besser runter.
Ich freu mich.


----------



## bansaiman (2. Januar 2019)

PeterTheo schrieb:


> Macht die Bude Laune, ich bin begeistert!
> Ende Jan. kommt eine 2019er Coil rein, dann geht die Tofane bestimmt noch besser runter.
> Ich freu mich.
> Anhang anzeigen 810821



Was denn?


----------



## PeterTheo (7. Januar 2019)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Was denn?


verstehe deine frage nicht!?


----------



## COLKURTZ (7. Januar 2019)

Gemeint ist, welchen 2019er Coil-Dämpfer Du in die Tofane reinhängen möchtest.


----------



## bansaiman (7. Januar 2019)

Würde dringend nen jade empfehlen, oder nen angepassten vector coil hlr mit ebdorogressionsverstellung. Beides preisleistungsknaller und besitzen einen endlagen Dämpfung gegen harten topout, was defacto kein anderer aus ext und push haben. Aber die sind halt richtig tezer6


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PeterTheo (7. Januar 2019)

Da kommt ein RS Deluxe RCT rein, xfusion & Fox mag ich nicht, die anderen die du erwähnst kenn ich nicht, cane creek kauf ich nicht mehr, wenn mir der RS nicht zusagt Bau ich um ... 
aber bisher mochte ich die RS in Fanes u. Co. und Jü meinte auch das passt.  
Ich werde sehen ....


----------



## bansaiman (7. Januar 2019)

RS finde ich bis auf die Ersatzteil Versorgung wiederum eher die schlechtere Wahl. 
Mit dem jade hast du top Performance, kannst ihn komplett selbst warten, leicht shimmen und Ersatzteile sind günstig. Die Performance ist deutlich über rs


----------



## PeterTheo (8. Januar 2019)

Geschmackssache finde ich, aber ich Danke für den Tip.


----------



## Statusgruen (8. Januar 2019)

PeterTheo schrieb:


> Macht die Bude Laune, ich bin begeistert!
> Ende Jan. kommt ein 2019er Coil Dämpfer rein, dann geht die Tofane bestimmt noch besser runter.
> Ich freu mich.
> Anhang anzeigen 810821


Gratuliere zu dem Bike!
Mich würde interessieren, welche Rahmengröße du genommen hast und wie groß du bist.


----------



## PeterTheo (8. Januar 2019)

Statusgruen schrieb:


> Gratuliere zu dem Bike!
> Mich würde interessieren, welche Rahmengröße du genommen hast und wie groß du bist.



Danke, ist ein echt tolles Bike, wie immer von Alutech, nach Fanes & Sennes die ich hatte.

Das ist Rahmen XL und ich bin 196,5 cm. Das erste Rad was endlich groß genug für mich ist. Musste aber einen Lenker mit 25 Rise verbauen. Die Bike Kumpels erkennen nicht auf den ersten Blick das es ein 29er ist.


----------



## bansaiman (8. Januar 2019)

Klar, 196 cm so d ja au h schon andere Proportionen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PeterTheo (22. März 2019)

Tofane zu Ende aufgebaut, Coil Update, ab nach Finale


----------



## flowtrails (4. Mai 2019)

PeterTheo schrieb:


> Tofane zu Ende aufgebaut, Coil Update, ab nach Finale
> Anhang anzeigen 840825



Geiles Bike! Tofane 2.0 interessiert mich auch. Welche Farbe hat dein Rahmen? Ist das Raw oder Titanium anodisiert wie das ICB 2.0?


----------



## PeterTheo (4. Mai 2019)

flowtrails schrieb:


> Geiles Bike! Tofane 2.0 interessiert mich auch. Welche Farbe hat dein Rahmen? Ist das Raw oder Titanium anodisiert wie das ICB 2.0?



Danke, das ist Alu raw. Passt irgendwie am besten zu Alutech.


----------



## flowtrails (4. Mai 2019)

PeterTheo schrieb:


> Danke, das ist Alu raw. Passt irgendwie am besten zu Alutech.


Hat was ;-)
Wie ist deine Erfahrung mit bergauf fahren? Fahre viel in den Alpen oft mit 2500hm am Tag aufwärts....


----------



## PeterTheo (5. Mai 2019)

flowtrails schrieb:


> Hat was ;-)
> Wie ist deine Erfahrung mit bergauf fahren? Fahre viel in den Alpen oft mit 2500hm am Tag aufwärts....



Das Rad funktioniert super rauf, der Rest ist deine Fitness, aber die scheint ja zu passen


----------



## flowtrails (5. Mai 2019)

@PeterTheo Was wiegt denn dein Bike?


----------



## PeterTheo (5. Mai 2019)

flowtrails schrieb:


> @PeterTheo Was wiegt denn dein Bike?


Weiß ich nicht, habe keine Waage im Haus ;-)


----------



## paulderpete (18. Juli 2020)

Wie habt ihr denn die Züge durch den Hinterbau und Rahmen bekommen und von welcher seite gestartet?


----------



## ollo (19. Juli 2020)

paulderpete schrieb:


> Wie habt ihr denn die Züge durch den Hinterbau und Rahmen bekommen und von welcher seite gestartet?



von hinten nach vorne.... wenn der Rahmen neu geliefert wird ist meist schon ein Stück Zugaußenhülle eingefädelt, ansonsten mit Geduld und Spuke etlichen Stücken einer Speiche, Spitzen Fingern um vom Steuerrohr ins Unterrohr zu kommen, passende Flüche  und Verwünschungen, 2-3 gekühlten Hefeweizen und irgendwas zum Frust abbauen


----------



## paulderpete (19. Juli 2020)

ollo schrieb:


> von hinten nach vorne.... wenn der Rahmen neu geliefert wird ist meist schon ein Stück Zugaußenhülle eingefädelt, ansonsten mit Geduld und Spuke etlichen Stücken einer Speiche, Spitzen Fingern um vom Steuerrohr ins Unterrohr zu kommen, passende Flüche  und Verwünschungen, 2-3 gekühlten Hefeweizen und irgendwas zum Frust abbauen



Oh, dann fühle ich mich in guter Gesellschaft. Dachte schon, ich wäre der Einzige


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rzOne20 (19. Juli 2020)

Kabelrouting Tool?


----------



## paulderpete (19. Juli 2020)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Kabelrouting Tool?



Was wäre das außer den bowdenzug vorher Draht durchzuführen oder ein Bronchoskop?


----------



## rzOne20 (19. Juli 2020)

paulderpete schrieb:


> Was wäre das außer den bowdenzug vorher Draht durchzuführen oder ein Bronchoskop?







China Version kommt auf 10€


----------



## paulderpete (27. August 2020)

Was hat man für das Radel fur Möglichkeiten für einen schönen, wirklich wirksamen und schalldämpfenden Unterrohrschutz? 

Hab bei meinem neuen, liebevoll selbst lackierten tofane mal direkt nen zwei hand großen spitzen brocken gegen das unterrohr bekommen. Nun will ich es wohl doch besder als mit der vorhanden 3M Folie schützen und die unansehnlich Narbe verdecken. Einvalter Reifen, sieht wahrscheinlich nicht sooo schick aus. Ein carbonschutz lässt jeden kiesel laut prasseln. 

Was nehme ich?


----------



## ollo (28. August 2020)

paulderpete schrieb:


> Was hat man für das Radel fur Möglichkeiten für einen schönen, wirklich wirksamen und schalldämpfenden Unterrohrschutz?
> 
> Hab bei meinem neuen, liebevoll selbst lackierten tofane mal direkt nen zwei hand großen spitzen brocken gegen das unterrohr bekommen. Nun will ich es wohl doch besder als mit der vorhanden 3M Folie schützen und die unansehnlich Narbe verdecken. Einvalter Reifen, sieht wahrscheinlich nicht sooo schick aus. Ein carbonschutz lässt jeden kiesel laut prasseln.
> 
> Was nehme ich?



2 Schichten 3 M Folie oder eine doppelt so dicke und Pech mit einem extra Großen Stein kann man immer haben.   Alternativ holst Du Dir aus dem Baumarkt ein HT Rohr klebst innen einen alten aufgeschnittenen Schlauch rein, lackierst das ganze Rohr von Außen in Rahmenfarbe und machts es nur so groß wie nötig


----------



## paulderpete (28. August 2020)

ollo schrieb:


> 2 Schichten 3 M Folie oder eine doppelt so dicke und Pech mit einem extra Großen Stein kann man immer haben.   Alternativ holst Du Dir aus dem Baumarkt ein HT Rohr klebst innen einen alten aufgeschnittenen Schlauch rein, lackierst das ganze Rohr von Außen in Rahmenfarbe und machts es nur so groß wie nötig




Ich lese heraus, du hast auch schon traurige Erfahrungen gemacht ?

Hab mir jetzt überlegt, acrylglas zuzuschneiden, mit Heißluftfön anpassen, in rahmenfarbe lackieren, 2 Schichten 3m zur Schalldämpfung drüber und mit dem doppelseitigen Teppichklebeband befestigen wie hier


----------



## ollo (30. August 2020)

paulderpete schrieb:


> Ich lese heraus, du hast auch schon traurige Erfahrungen gemacht ?




mehr oder weniger , daher in dem Bereich 2-3 Schichten Lackschutzfolie. Bei der Heißluftföhn Aktion könnte dir der Lack wegbrennen.


----------



## paulderpete (23. Oktober 2020)

Verkaufe zwecks Rennstallverkleinerung einen wenig gebrauchten

Tofane 2.0 Gr M Rahmen

Mit custom Airbrush Painting mit roter Marmorierung, der in der Sonne kräftig rot strahlt. 

Inkl Super Deluxe RCT Coil mit ANYRACE GOLDEN RIDE Tuning im Wert von 600 Euro für 80-100 kilo abgestimmt. Kann noch eine 350 und 400 lbs Feder beigeben.

Bei Interesse PN


----------



## JohnnyRider (8. Dezember 2020)

Hat jemand die vollständige Geotabelle parat?
Finde diese weder auf der Alutech Seite noch im Netz.
Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirk75 (8. Dezember 2020)

JohnnyRider schrieb:


> Hat jemand die vollständige Geotabelle parat?
> Finde diese weder auf der Alutech Seite noch im Netz.
> Danke


Bitteschön.


----------



## PeterTheo (8. Dezember 2020)

Tofane in XL zu verkaufen, Anfragen + Details gern per PN


----------



## paulderpete (5. Februar 2021)

Da alutech die Tofane von der seite genommen hat, welche Maße haben die Dämpfer buchsen und wie dick sind die Bolzen?


----------



## dirk75 (5. Februar 2021)

Sollten 22,2 x 8 mm sein.


----------



## paulderpete (5. Februar 2021)

dirk75 schrieb:


> Sollten 22,2 x 8 mm sein.



Danke, also vorne und hinten, ja? 
Bin gerade nicht zu Hause und weiß nicht, ob beides gleich ist


----------



## dirk75 (5. Februar 2021)

Ist zwar die Tabelle der 1'er, das wurde aber meiner Meinung nach bei der 2'er so beibehalten, ist aber leider nicht darin aufgeführt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## un1e4shed (5. Februar 2021)

Hier sind beide Geo-Tabellen:









						Geometrie-Vergleich: Alutech Tofane 2.0 2019 vs Alutech Tofane 1.0 2017
					

Mit dieser App könnt ihr die Fahrrad-Geometrien verschiedener Hersteller miteinander vergleichen und so, das am besten zu euch passende Bike, in der richtigen Rahmengröße ermitteln.




					www.bike-stats.de
				




Sind also schon unterschiedlich


----------



## dirk75 (5. Februar 2021)

un1e4shed schrieb:


> Hier sind beide Geo-Tabellen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ging ja um die Dämpferbuchsen..... und die stehen bei der 1'er unten links in der Tabelle....bei der 2'er nicht.


----------



## ksjogo (31. Mai 2021)

Wieso wurde das Rad denn von der Webseite genommen? Sieht ja schon gut aus.


----------



## der-gute (1. Juni 2021)

COLKURTZ schrieb:


> Stichwort Fanes 29:
> Ein Vögelein hat mir gezwitschert, dass es hofft, dass es in den nächsten zwei Wochen etwas zu sehen gibt.


----------



## ksjogo (1. Juni 2021)

Gibt es denn irgendetwas, was am 2.0 groß auszusetzen war?


----------



## der-gute (1. Juni 2021)

Abgesehen von den Anfangsschwierigkeiten kann ich auch an meiner 1.0 nichts aussetzen…

läuft und läuft und läuft


----------



## paulderpete (1. Juni 2021)

ksjogo schrieb:


> Gibt es denn irgendetwas, was am 2.0 groß auszusetzen war?



Für mich, dass der Support zu gering im heck war. Jetzt mir angepasstem bos syors ist es nicht nur ok, sondern jetzt kann ich das 170/160er Twentyniner richtig dynamisch fahren und will es eigentlich nicht mehr verkaufen. Es sei denn, ich bekomme für den custom lackierten rahmen nen gutes Angebot :-D


----------



## ksjogo (3. Juni 2021)

Ich hab jetzt auch eins, okayer Preis für ein quasi ungefahrenes.
Einzig Sache die mich noch etwas irritiert ist diese:



Fehlt da bei der unteren Aufhängung eine Kappe/Schraube?
Oder ist das eine Achse, die von dieser Seite durchgeschoben wird und auf der anderen verschraubt.
Ist mein erstes Fully, also wenig Plan, wie das alles zu sein hat.
Bilder der linken Seite sehen im Internet ähnlich schwarz aus, es zoomt aber kaum einer ran, sodass ich wenig genaues identifizieren könnte.
Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## paulderpete (3. Juni 2021)

ksjogo schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt auch eins, okayer Preis für ein quasi ungefahrenes.
> Einzig Sache die mich noch etwas irritiert ist diese:
> Anhang anzeigen 1284976
> Fehlt da bei der unteren Aufhängung eine Kappe/Schraube?
> ...




Ist korrekt so. Wird von der anderen Seite reingesteckt und du blickst auf das ende mit dem gewinde


----------



## ksjogo (3. Juni 2021)

Ah, alles klar, das beruhigt, danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paulderpete (3. Juni 2021)

ksjogo schrieb:


> Ah, alles klar, das beruhigt, danke.



Vergleiche


----------



## ksjogo (11. Juni 2021)

Fährt jemand von euch mit Schutzblech hinten?
Der Alutech Fender soll ja nach Webseite passen, ich bekomme es aber nicht hin den ohne Schleifen zu montieren.

Und kennt jemand den maximalen Einschub der Sattelstütze? Habe momentan 160, würde aber gerne auf 210 upgraden. Blockiert die obere Umlenkung das innere Rohr oder geht es da glatt weiter?


----------



## ksjogo (24. Februar 2022)

Hat jemand schon mal probiert 2.6 hinten zu fahren? Nach Datenblatt soll es wohl nur Freiraum für 2.4 geben, mir scheint da aber genug Platz zu sein.


----------



## rzOne20 (24. Februar 2022)

ksjogo schrieb:


> Fährt jemand von euch mit Schutzblech hinten?
> Der Alutech Fender soll ja nach Webseite passen, ich bekomme es aber nicht hin den ohne Schleifen zu montieren.
> 
> Und kennt jemand den maximalen Einschub der Sattelstütze? Habe momentan 160, würde aber gerne auf 210 upgraden. Blockiert die obere Umlenkung das innere Rohr oder geht es da glatt weiter?


Am Tofane 1.0 hab ich eine 210 OneUp bis auf Anschlag am Kragen drinnen. Ob bei 2.0 auch klappt weiß ich aber net


----------



## paulderpete (24. Februar 2022)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Am Tofane 1.0 hab ich eine 210 OneUp bis auf Anschlag am Kragen drinnen. Ob bei 2.0 auch klappt weiß ich aber net



Ja,passt.
Hatte eine 210mm Vecnum NIVO bei der M tofane 2.0 mit 44 cm Sitzrohr versenkt


----------

